# Task Force Devil



## CDG (Aug 16, 2011)

Just saw that there is a show airing on the Military Channel at 1PM EST today called "Task Force Devil: New War On Terror".  From the Military Channel website:
*Task Force Devil: New War on Terror
* Their names and faces are kept under cover, but their presence is undeniable. US Special Forces are in action in Afghanistan, hunting down Taliban warlords, uncovering vast cashes of weapons, and unleashing a fury of firepower.

The show re-airs at 12PM on August 24th as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 16, 2011)

The tactics they're describing sound pretty much like the "old" War on Terror to me.


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2011)

I've seen better info about our military on airsoft sites than the Military Channel.


----------



## CDG (Aug 16, 2011)

But, but it's the Military Channel.    Wait, are you saying TruTV's shows may be somewhat false as well? You just can't trust anybody these days......


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll have to catch the 24th airing; they're explaining "Assault from the Air"  now.

RF 1


----------

